

Sorry about that - ilamont
http://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/bhlao/sorry_about_that/

======
Hoff
tl;dr: Reddit dropped offline due to a known bug in a down-revision Ubuntu
kernel, and the Reddit pinger dropped offline due to the same known bug in a
different instance of the same down-revision Ubuntu kernel, and they're now
implementing an outboard pinger.

~~~
epochwolf
And here's the bug:
<https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/276476>

------
zaphar
in the words of one of the redditers on that thread: "I need a shower"

------
ivenkys
tl;dr: Who cares ?

~~~
mdg
I did this morning when I was trying to read some funny FFFFFFFFUUUUUUU comics
and drink some coffee.

